# Vermont Wood Pellets unethical?



## djs_net (Nov 18, 2012)

My local pellet guy has Vermont Wood Pellets on his website with a note about the manufacturer being unreliable and unethical. I will likely ask him to explain but wonder if any of the members here have any inside info?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 18, 2012)

First I have heard of something bad from them. I know they are a small outfit, But from what I hear they are doing pretty well. Maybe they got to popular and are having issues meeting the demand this season. Other factors have entered the picture this season with Okies having issues with producing and the product being a bit off from years past.

Yes, Please do some digging for us. Very curious I am.


----------



## midfielder (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting - I have a couple of new tons and have burned a few bags to date. This year's seem as good or better than last year's. Got a link to the site with the comment you could share? Besides being a really good pellet, they're a local industry for me. I'd hate to hear anything negative about them.


----------



## jdege (Nov 18, 2012)

One of my favorite pellets and I can get at a fair price given the quality. I will be monitoring this post to see what comes up.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 18, 2012)

It's unethical that they're making their way to CT and not my area. How DARE they!


----------



## Millsk (Nov 18, 2012)

Bump to get this on my alert list.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 18, 2012)

djs_net said:


> My local pellet guy has Vermont Wood Pellets on his website with a note about the manufacturer being unreliable and unethical. I will likely ask him to explain but wonder if any of the members here have any inside info?


 
I've only heard good things about these pellets.  Seems odd your local pellet guy would put that on their website about a product they are carrying from a company they think so little of.  If they are truly that unhappy with Vermont Wood Pellets, then don't carry their product.  If they choose to carry it then don't complain about it.  Whatever internal fighting that's happening should be kept amongst themselves.  Consumers shouldn't have to second guess what's going on when all they want is a good pellet at a good price to buy.  There's no need to air dirty laundry like that.  Just my 2cents.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 18, 2012)

hotdawg said:


> I've only heard good things about these pellets.  Seems odd your local pellet guy would put that on their website about a product they are carrying from a company they think so little of.  If they are truly that unhappy with Vermont Wood Pellets, then don't carry their product.  If they choose to carry it then don't complain about it.  Whatever internal fighting that's happening should be kept amongst themselves.  Consumers shouldn't have to second guess what's going on when all they want is a good pellet at a good price to buy.  There's no need to air dirty laundry like that.  Just my 2cents.



X2, if that's the case.


----------



## djs_net (Nov 18, 2012)

hotdawg said:


> I've only heard good things about these pellets. Seems odd your local pellet guy would put that on their website about a product they are carrying from a company they think so little of. If they are truly that unhappy with Vermont Wood Pellets, then don't carry their product. If they choose to carry it then don't complain about it. Whatever internal fighting that's happening should be kept amongst themselves. Consumers shouldn't have to second guess what's going on when all they want is a good pellet at a good price to buy. There's no need to air dirty laundry like that. Just my 2cents.


 
I agree with this. I found it odd that the pellets are still on the site, listed as "Sold out" which is what prompted my post. Unreliable is a bad enough claim against a business, but unethical is another level.


----------



## newf lover (Nov 18, 2012)

Very risky putting a comment like that on a business website. Can you say libel?


----------



## midfielder (Nov 18, 2012)

Link to page with comment?


----------



## newf lover (Nov 18, 2012)

Here you go.
http://woodpellets.net/shop/item/96/vermont    Must be really, really, mad. Mentions it a couple times.


----------



## midfielder (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## Millsk (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like someone perhaps ordered some pellets that were never delivered. Agree he should just offer up another softwood choice.


----------



## wil lanfear (Nov 18, 2012)

I just forwarded a link to this thread to vt wood pellets asking for a response to the thread if they choose. I kow these folks personally, really great folks to deal with.


----------



## UMainah (Nov 18, 2012)

newf lover said:


> Here you go.
> http://woodpellets.net/shop/item/96/vermont Must be really, really, mad. Mentions it a couple times.


Mentioned four times to be exact. Definitely must be pretty upset.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, I'd take what Blakeslee Pellet Depot says with a grain of salt and wait to hear what VMP says. Better to get both sides of the deal and read in-between!

My scoop about Blakeslee Pellet Depot is they have issues paying there bills. They carried quite a few brands at one time. Word on the wire is they all pulled the plug on Blakeslee for lack of payment. The Country Pine pellets are years old not new stock. That Company has been out a business for a couple a seasons.

AFAIK, BT Ent. is still carring VMP.


----------



## subsailor (Nov 18, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> My scoop about Blakeslee Pellet Depot is they have issues paying there bills. They carried quite a few brands at one time. Word on the wire is they all pulled the plug on Blakeslee for lack of payment. The Country Pine pellets are years old not new stock. That Company has been out a business for a couple a seasons.


 
That sheds a new whole new light on things. A guy wants product but doesn't pay for it then gets PO'd when they won't deliver and calls the company unethical. I think I'd put my money on VMP being the ethical company and not the other way around.


----------



## djs_net (Nov 18, 2012)

subsailor said:


> That sheds a new whole new light on things. A guy wants product but doesn't pay for it then gets PO'd when they won't deliver and calls the company unethical. I think I'd put my money on VMP being the ethical company and not the other way around.


 
If this is the case, it's too bad. This is the closest (non big box) dealer to my house.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 18, 2012)

With the box store deals, I'm sure their sales were effected. If they have a product your interested in? I'd still purchase from them, But on a cash and carry basis only JIC.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 18, 2012)

That is what might be considered trade libel http://www.stimmel-law.com/articles/Trade_Libel_ Elements_of_the_Cause_of_Action_and_Defenses_Available.html ... the last time I saw the equivalent spoken version pursued in court it drove one of the companies into chapter 7 bankruptcy. The bankruptcy is still in progress, it started as a chapter 11. Time for things to get to this point about 10 years.

ETA: What can I say I follow some strange stuff.


----------



## thedude110 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bad, bad business by Blakeslee.  I'm glad I bought my Vermonts from BT and I'll buy Vermonts from BT again in the future.


----------



## djs_net (Nov 18, 2012)

It seems that the unethical allegations have turned from the manufacturer to the dealer. It wasn't my intention to disparege either, I was just curious why the dealer would have such harsh words towards another business. As of now, I haven't seen any facts.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 18, 2012)

djs_net said:


> It seems that the unethical allegations have turned from the manufacturer to the dealer. It wasn't my intention to disparege either, I was just curious why the dealer would have such harsh words towards another business. As of now, I haven't seen any facts.



Too late. Now we're all gonna get rung up. Nice job!


----------



## khenault (Nov 19, 2012)

Moderators might want to delete this thread.  No good can come of it.


----------



## djs_net (Nov 19, 2012)

khenault said:


> Moderators might want to delete this thread. No good can come of it.


 
I now regret using the word unethical in the thread title, I would be in favor of a mod changing the title. I hope the thread itself doesn't get deleted because I'm interested in the story (as a cutomer of both the manufacturer and dealer). It may come down to something as simple as a dispute over money (likely) but I think it's a fair question that I posted.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 19, 2012)

khenault said:


> Moderators might want to delete this thread. No good can come of it.


 
Nah, keep it!  It's interesting to read about.  Plus, the dealer started this whole war of words.  What good could have come from their decision to post such a statement on their website?  Not just once but several times in bold and color!  It really makes them look bad (the dealer) and they started it.  I wouldn't want to do business with a dealer like that.  My favorite is the "discount" given on all the pellets he have in stock.  A whole ONE DOLLAR each ton!  LOL.  That's great.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Djs_net, you shouldn't have regrets, IMO. Your thread title is clearly benign. This is a discussion forum and while we probably don't wanna post libelous comments, we can speculate all we want about the topic at hand. There's perhaps one questionable post in the thread but otherwise we're all just StS about one of our favorite hobbies.

I'm certain it wasn't your intention to draw any negative attention to either party and that's clearly evident in your posts. 

Jeez, its OK guys n gals. Just watch what you say, grab some beer n pellets and relax.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 19, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> The only problem with the thread is the jerk posting that on his website is winning by getting exposure. But it does sound like a personal slam to me and he is only hurting themselves


 
It's true he is getting exposure but I don't think it's in a good way.  I hope it makes people think twice before ordering from them.  I know I wouldn't.  Not good to run your business that way.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 19, 2012)

No need to delete this thread at all.  Maybe it will stop people from believing everything said on the interwebby is gospel.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 19, 2012)

Haven't you seen the commercial. Everything on the internet is true, Right? 

As long as no bashing begins, This thread should ride. I personally would like to here VMP's side. But we probably won't hear anything.


----------



## whlago (Nov 19, 2012)

shhhhhhhh.....don't tell anyone about that $1 per ton deep discount.......best kept secret


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 19, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Haven't you seen the commercial. Everything on the internet is true, Right?
> 
> As long as no bashing begins, This thread should ride. I personally would like to here VMP's side. But we probably won't here anything.


 
Bon jour


----------



## LMPS (Nov 19, 2012)

The problem I see is that I doubt either party will make any statement on this board nor do I suspect VMP's will discuss this with anyone and thus we will all be left to speculate and wonder what happened.  The most we may get is some second hand information or one side of the story from the dealer.


----------



## fmsm (Nov 19, 2012)

I tried to call the dealer and received an answering machine asking me to email him.... That is shady right there! A business that does not answer their phone......


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 19, 2012)

Or a lawsuit will follow, in which case we will get more information than most folks on this forum have ever seen on any subject. Just get a pacer account.

For example: http://www.groklaw.net/staticpages/index.php?page=20030831173953678


----------



## djs_net (Nov 19, 2012)

fmsm said:


> I tried to call the dealer and received an answering machine asking me to email him.... That is shady right there! A business that does not answer their phone......


 
I've bought pellets from this dealer, he's pretty much a one man show so I'm not suprised that he doesn't answer his phone every time. Personally I wouldn't consider that shady.


----------



## LMPS (Nov 19, 2012)

Before throwing the dealer or VMP's under the bus, I think we should all remember there are two sides to this and until which time both sides have a chance to explain themselves one can not really know who is at fault.  IMHO typically there are issues on both sides.


----------



## LMPS (Nov 19, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> to late the dealer threw Vermont under the bus already


True enough, just do not think we should through more pellets on the pile and light the fire before hearing from both sides.  He might just have a very good reason for doing what he has done.


----------



## iron stove (Nov 19, 2012)

Bought from him a few times, and met Tjakeman there the other year.    That "Statement" has been up for probably a YEAR, IIRC.  Havnt been back since his prices are only average. And yes, he can be tough to get ahold of, if he's out loading trucks and such.


----------



## rparker (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been in contact with Chris (C.E.O. of Vermont Wood Pellets) and this is a portion of his response:

"The first I heard of this was from one of the guys in the mill who makes our pellets every day. Needless to say everybody here takes great pride in our pellets and he was not happy as were the rest of the guys. Our gut reaction was to have it out on line. We all slept on it and cooler heads prevailed this morning.
We have worked hard to develop a really great wood pellet and a network of great local dealers who represent our product and give wonderful feedback on how we can continue to improve. I would ask that anyone reading the blog give one of our current dealers a call and ask them about our ethics.
Thanks again,
Chris Brooks
CEO, Vermont Wood Pellet Company
802-747-1093
P.S. Please let the guys on the blog know that if they are in the Vermont area we would love to have them stop by and given the time I can show them around."

and from Katie Adams (president)  "would like to add that blakeslee is not a Vermont Wood Pellet current dealer."

I think they have decided to take the high road and I applaud them for that.
Think I'm going to go down and get a tour.


----------



## LMPS (Nov 19, 2012)

And maybe some free pellets


----------



## fmsm (Nov 19, 2012)

djs_net said:


> I've bought pellets from this dealer, he's pretty much a one man show so I'm not suprised that he doesn't answer his phone every time. Personally I wouldn't consider that shady.


 I perhaps was not clear enough, he asks that you email him. I'm sorry, if you have email you can answer a phone!


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 20, 2012)

rparker said:


> I have been in contact with Chris (C.E.O. of Vermont Wood Pellets) and this is a portion of his response:
> 
> "The first I heard of this was from one of the guys in the mill who makes our pellets every day. Needless to say everybody here takes great pride in our pellets and he was not happy as were the rest of the guys. Our gut reaction was to have it out on line. We all slept on it and cooler heads prevailed this morning.
> We have worked hard to develop a really great wood pellet and a network of great local dealers who represent our product and give wonderful feedback on how we can continue to improve. I would ask that anyone reading the blog give one of our current dealers a call and ask them about our ethics.
> ...


I will add to this....this high rd approach is good for the world...however, blakeslee should cease from using trademarked names and imagery from VWP...if katie really wanted to clobber him she should file dcma take down notices with blakeslees isp for piblishing her copyrighted material....poof! Website gone....oh my...did i just say that?


----------



## iron stove (Nov 20, 2012)

rparker said:


> P.S. Please let the guys on the blog know that if they are in the Vermont area we would love to have them stop by and given the time I can show them around."
> .


 
ROAD TRIP

Seriously,  need to get a group together from CT, and check this out !


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 20, 2012)

iron stove said:


> ROAD TRIP
> 
> Seriously, need to get a group together from CT, and check this out !


 

X2 I'm off from xmas to new years. Let me speak to the Mrs. before I get in trouble though!


----------



## whlago (Nov 20, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> X2 I'm off from xmas to new years. Let me speak to the Mrs. before I get in trouble though!


 X2...off between Xmass and New years...no missus to speak to due to being in trouble one too many times previously


----------



## briansol (Nov 20, 2012)

I might be interested in that as well.  I'm not off, per say, but it's easy going at the office and a sudden day off is easy to get.


----------



## iron stove (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm, this could be a " *PP GTG @ VT WP* "  Translation, Pellet Pig Get Together @ Vermont Wood Pellets.

I might be in, But between those holidays, only could possibly manage Friday through monday of that period. I work the holidays.....


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 20, 2012)

iron stove said:


> Hmm, this could be a " *PP GTG @ VT WP* "  Translation, Pellet Pig Get Together @ Vermont Wood Pellets.
> 
> I might be in, But between those holidays, only could possibly manage Friday through monday of that period. I work the holidays.....


 
Before we get too excited, We should see what days they are open? I'm sure they will have some down time over the holidays. It was Iron stoves idea, Your in charge! 

Where's the rest of the gang?


----------



## iron stove (Nov 20, 2012)

rparker said:


> I have been in contact with Chris (C.E.O. of Vermont Wood Pellets) and this is a portion of his response:
> 
> P.S. Please let the guys on the blog know that if they are in the Vermont area we would love to have them stop by and given the time I can show them around."
> 
> Think I'm going to go down and get a tour.


 


jtakeman said:


> Before we get too excited, We should see what days they are open? I'm sure they will have some down time over the holidays. It was Iron stoves idea, Your in charge!
> 
> Where's the rest of the gang?


 
Rparker seems to have a contact, but im willing to call them .   PM me if you have a secret contact, or can help assist with a tour from the CT crew.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 20, 2012)

iron stove said:


> Rparker seems to have a contact, but im willing to call them . PM me if you have a secret contact, or can help assist with a tour from the CT crew.


 
I don't have any contacts with VMP, If Rparker is willing to get in touch? See what days are available. Maybe even start a thread with the plan?


----------



## iron stove (Nov 20, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> I don't have any contacts with VMP, If Rparker is willing to get in touch? See what days are available. Maybe even start a thread with the plan?


 
Ill PM him, not sure how often he is on the forum.


----------



## rparker (Nov 21, 2012)

Let's do it.  I will contact them and find out what their schedule is for the holidays.


----------



## thedude110 (Nov 21, 2012)

I might be interested, too, assuming permission from the boss.  We should def. move this to a new (planning) thread.


----------



## djs_net (Nov 21, 2012)

I would also love to meet some of the other CT pellet guys but it's doubtful I can get off from work...my co-worker's wife is expecting a baby and he's got all the vacation time near the holidays. I look forward to a thread with details of the fun.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 21, 2012)

djs_net said:


> I look forward to a thread with details of the fun.


 
Like vegas baby! We can't say nada!  jk


----------



## iron stove (Nov 21, 2012)

What happens At the Mill, stays at the Mill


----------



## nhredbird (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought a ton last month. Plan on burning when colder.
Thats all folks!


----------



## whlago (Nov 21, 2012)

If OMV goes I'm out....I'm sure he's got some way of telepathically scarfing pellets from your garage just by staring at your eyes.


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd be interested in a road trip, too!


----------



## rparker (Nov 21, 2012)

I,m going to switch this to a new topic.


----------



## djs_net (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in the market for another ton and was checking out several local pellet guy websites. FWIW, the Blakeslee website that prompted me to start this thread, has removed the word "unethical". They still show the Vermont pellets as a brand they carry (I don't think they've carried them for a few yrs) but now only say that the manufacturer has been "very unreliable".

Based on what was already discussed in this thread and the VWP tour that some of our members took, I tend to not believe the claims of the dealer. Does anyone know if Vermonts are available in central CT? BT is out of stock.


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just picked up a half ton on Saturday. I got the last of what my dealer had. He has 2 truck loads on order that will be in in two weeks. Vermont, unreliable? Or their pellets are so much in demand that thay can't keep up with orders? I would rather them keep their quality instead of pushing shitty pellets and ruining their product and following.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 4, 2013)

Hoot23 said:


> I just picked up a half ton on Saturday. I got the last of what my dealer had. He has 2 truck loads on order that will be in in two weeks. Vermont, unreliable? Or their pellets are so much in demand that thay can't keep up with orders? I would rather them keep their quality instead of pushing shitty pellets and ruining their product and following.


 
Hoot, how are they running in the P61?  Friend of mine is burning them in an XXV.  Loves the heat, no ash, actually has to turn the feed rate down below 2.
Only issue is that they blacken the glass quite a bit, but its a trade off to her with no complaints.
Actually, I think we need to change her gaskets this summer, so that may be part of the excess blackening.


----------



## iceguy4 (Feb 4, 2013)

djs_net said:


> My local pellet guy has Vermont Wood Pellets on his website with a note about the manufacturer being unreliable and unethical. I will likely ask him to explain but wonder if any of the members here have any inside info?


 

Best pellet I have burned.I have been to his operation and he runs a very nice operation.  a side note...He is a GREAT guy also.  Ask any member from this forum who went on the trip and they will say the same.. GREAT pellet...CLASS operation...


----------



## Hoot23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gbreda, I haven't started them yet. I got 6 bags of Spruce Pointes left. When I burned the VT's last year they were hot and very clean. But like you said, they did black out the glass. I'll chime in at the end of the week when I start running them.

How did you like the Spruces this year? Did you think they had a lot of fines in them?


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 4, 2013)

newf lover said:


> Very risky putting a comment like that on a business website. Can you say libel?


 
only unless its false


----------



## Stovecleaner (Apr 8, 2016)

djs_net said:


> My local pellet guy has Vermont Wood Pellets on his website with a note about the manufacturer being unreliable and unethical. I will likely ask him to explain but wonder if any of the members here have any inside info?


I use to work for a stove shop that bought Vt. pellets.  He would constantly have delivery problems.  Why? Vermont, like any smart business, won't deliver pellets if they haven't been paid for the last 4 deliveries!  Maybe this customer is doing the same thing?


----------

